# How to tie up the silk knife bags



## JBroida (May 16, 2011)

We thought it might be useful if we put up a "how to" so that you guys would know how to tie up the new silk knife bags we recently started carrying... 
How To Tie Our Silk Knife Bags

You can find the bags on our site here:
Knife Bags and Cases @ JKI


----------



## mr drinky (May 21, 2011)

Ok, the bag has landed, and I just completed the 'tie' job. The instructions are really good, though I had to try step 11 a handful of times before I got it -- but that is probably because I am a retard. I'll have to practice a couple of times, but it looks really nice man. Send my thanks to the hand model in the instructional.

k.


----------

